# European style oven



## bean481 (Jun 10, 2014)

Where can you get a European style cooker oven rather than a table top mini oven? Hardly anything on Taobao!


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

bean481 said:


> Where can you get a European style cooker oven rather than a table top mini oven? Hardly anything on Taobao!


 I just bought one from the Chinese Electrical Giant 'Suning'. It is a normal size western fan oven. It is available online. Cost me 2300 rmb I believe. We are going to be starting to fit out our new apartment in a couple of weeks. The link to it is http://list.suning.com/0-20336-0-0-0-9173.html


Zhongshan Billy


----------



## bean481 (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks William!


----------

